# Courtside/Bayless Interview



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/roy-frye-bayless-on-courtside-tonight.html
*
95.5 the game from 6-8 PM*

http://trailblazerscentercourt.blogspot.com/2008/09/nothing-too-exciting-to-report-from.html
*
wanted: ping pong players*


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh man I would so take Bayless in ping-pong.

-Pop


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Recap would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

They've been talking about a rumor that they said is going to go down no later then noon tomorrow! Kobe's coming to P-Town!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> They've been talking about a rumor that they said is going to go down no later then noon tomorrow! Kobe's coming to P-Town!


For surgery?


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Kobe's coming to P-Town!


March 9th when the Blazers host the Lakers?

Gramps...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice! Nobody believed me!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

recap?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

channing frye out 8-10 weeks
brandon roy is fine, excited about the guys, think we will run more with oden rebounding
bayless likes sergio, competes hard during scrimages, sergio is his pingpong partner
Outlaw is out 1 week, something wrong with his knee
Raef had surgery on his shoulder
Lamarcus apparently got alot bigger and has good good during scrimages
Mike Rice thinks ferdandez will be 4th leading scorer, this year
Mike Rice thinks LMA will lead team in scoring


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks. What's with the big news in one week thing?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

whatsmyname said:


> channing frye out 8-10 weeks
> brandon roy is fine, excited about the guys, think we will run more with oden rebounding
> bayless likes sergio, competes hard during scrimages, sergio is his pingpong partner
> Outlaw is out 1 week, something wrong with his knee
> ...


Tried to rep, but I got to spread it around . . . so thanks for the recap.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

also......

Fernandez will be here next week
Oden will play in preseason, and will definitely be starter throughout year (no brainer)
Oden played 8 consecutive games yesterday
Steve Blake looked like the best PG in scrimmages, very likely starter
Martel now knows how to play in the flow of offense, knows how to drive/kick
Freddie Jones is scrimmaging with the guys


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah they were really raving about Martell during Courtside, great to hear


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> They've been talking about a rumor that they said is going to go down no later then noon tomorrow! Kobe's coming to P-Town!


ha.ha.ha. 

no. 

:nonono:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Tried to rep, but I got to spread it around . . . so thanks for the recap.


Where's my rep at?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Listen to interviews:

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/interviews-from-courtside.html


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I wonder if Oden and Bayless and Rudy hung out during the rookie orientation.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Great interviews from all 3. Every time I hear an interview with Roy, i just like him more and more. What a great person and a player.

But that Bayless interview was great. The things he said about passing and that he loves it was very good. He is going to be a great PG for us.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Tried to rep, but I got to spread it around . . . so thanks for the recap.


I repped him for both of us.


Thanks whatsmyname


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Bayless got a bad rap for his summer league play. I watched all of those games and he would have averaged 8 assist per game if any of the big men were worth a damn. All of Hill's buckets came from post moves, so no assist could be awarded there, but Hill was just as bad in traffic, finishing, as the rest of them were. Give him Oden and Aldridge to throw to, and he will get assist.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

It was interesting to hear Rice be so critical of Raef. Waiting so long to get surgery was pretty stupid. He's irrelevant anyway though.


----------

